# Miley Cyrus bezeichnet Paparazzi als Mörder



## beachkini (26 März 2012)

​
Im Moment steht Miley Cyrus mit den Paparazzi, die täglich um sie herumschwirren, wieder gewaltig auf Kriegsfuß. Es hagelt einen bösen Tweet nach dem anderen über die fotografierenden Plagegeister und auch wenn sich an der Tatsache, dass Promis nun mal unter Dauerbeobachtung stehen bestimmt nichts ändern wird, wird die 19-Jährige nicht müde, sich über sie aufzuregen.

Am Wochenende folgte eine neue, erboste Nachricht der Sängerin und Schauspielerin auf Twitter, in der sie Paparazzi sogar als Mörder bezeichnete. “*Die Paparazzi haben schon Prinzessin Di getötet! Was müssen wir tun, um diese Mörder endlich zu stoppen?*” zwitscherte sie. Tja, was kann man bzw. Promi da tun? Sich zusammen tun vielleicht, um endlich wieder ein wenig Privatsphäre genießen zu können?

Vor Kurzem konnte Miley nicht einmal mehr einen Spaziergang machen, ohne die lästigen Verfolger. Auch Selena Gomez beschimpfte Paparazzi jüngst via Twitter als “Idioten”, Russel Brand entriss einem sogar dessen iphone und warf es durch eine Glasscheibe, was ihm ordentlich Ärger einbrachte. 
(pinkclusive.de)


----------



## tommie3 (26 März 2012)

Ohne Paparazzi wären die Hupfdohlen doch längst weg vom Fenster das vergessen die immer.


----------



## Chamser81 (26 März 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Ohne Paparazzi wären die Hupfdohlen doch längst weg vom Fenster das vergessen die immer.



Ich möchte trotzdem nicht mit denen tauschen (außer mit deren Reichtum) denn rund um die Uhr beobachtet zu werden, würde mir schon gewaltig auf den Sack gehen! :angry:


----------



## Little_Lady (26 März 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Ohne Paparazzi wären die Hupfdohlen doch längst weg vom Fenster das vergessen die immer.



Ach ja ich glaube nicht ohne die Fans wären Sie nix.
Denn Fans bringen Geld, Ruhm nicht die Paparazzis.


----------



## krawutz (27 März 2012)

Die Rapazzis mag sie nicht, aber jeden unwichtigen privaten Scheiß twittern - das Göhr ist doch sowas von hohl !


----------



## Punisher (27 März 2012)

na und??


----------



## BlueLynne (28 März 2012)

mit Mio. profitieren, dann auch die nachteiligen Seiten tragen


----------



## Sachse (28 März 2012)

tja Miley, Millionen auf dem Konto, nix in der Rübe. Darum liebe ich Promis.

Dann versuch doch auf gerichtlichen Weg die verteufelten Paparazzi aufzuhalten. Wenn sie was verbotenes machen, kriegste sicherlich ne Verfügung. Aber halt: Haben die dich jemals bedrängt, dass du dich um dein Leben fürchten musstest oder das sie was absolut dämliches gemacht a la Lohan Verfolgung mit Unfall? Nein, ganz sicherlich nicht. Sonst hättest du die Probleme nicht.

Und wenn dich das so sehr stört: Latscht nicht mehr immer in Toluna Lake oder LA rum, noch dazu in teilweise solchen Klamotten, wo man dir bis sonst wo hin schaun kann. Guck dir mal Julia Roberts an, lebt irgendwo auf dem Lande, wo sie kein Paps stört. Kannste doch auch machen, gelle?

Zu guter Letzt: Schiebs doch auf deine Eltern, die haben dich ins Rampenlicht gezerrt oder glaubst du, wir ALLE würden dich 
pleas09 verfolgen pleas09, wenn du ein Nobody wie wir alle wären?  So ne Schönheit biste echt nicht, da gibts viel geileres Promi-Material 

Just 2 cents vom Sachsen an die ach so armen Promis


----------



## tamoo24 (14 Jan. 2014)

Ständig unter Beobachtung, ich glaub kaum daß sich jemannd von uns das
so richtig vorstellen kann und wenn jemand panisch reagiert kann das sicher
auch gefährlich sein.


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Jan. 2014)

Ich muss ihr da echt mal Recht geben. Muss denn jeder Scheiß fotografiert werden?
Müssen wir denn echt immer jeden Promi beim Tanken, Essen oder Nase bohren sehen?

Und btw nicht die Paparazzis haben sie groß gemacht, sondern ihre Arbeit. Ich glaub es war ein harter Weg für sie und ich möchte nicht mit ihr tauschen. Keine Kindheit, keine Jugend und immer von allen beobachtet. Und wahrscheinlich von den Eltern dazu gedrängt worden.


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

die olle ist einfach strohdoof ^^ früher als ''Ordentlichen mädchen'' hat sie mir besser gefallen


----------

